# Any caveats on replacement parts for the M9 - 92FS?



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

I've gotten my first 100 rounds out of my system and love the handling of my M9, but I've been reading up some of the replacement parts that are out there to increase the lifespan and enjoyment of this piece. Here's what I've found so far...

BTF9DA - Dual action recoil spring replacement ~$65
E00189 - Recoil spring/steel guide piece replacement ~ $36 - won't need if I get the one above...
E00190 - Magazine Spring/Follower Kit ~ $19
LE9201 - Locking Block Kit ~ $80
UD99001 - Factory "D" Hammer mainspring replacement ~ $5
UD5A0584 - Elite II hammer replacement ~ $49

The first thing I noticed after I field-stripped the gun was the plastic guide piece for the recoil spring, and immediately thought about getting a metal one. After surfing the net I first discovered the E00189 part, but disliked the gold color (I'm a stickler for exactness). That's when I came across the EFK Fire Dragon recoil buffer, which made sense due to the kick I was feeling after a round discharge. That led to the Elite II hammer replacement for lightness, the follower kit, the factory "D" mainspring, followed by the locking block kit (my M9 is relatively new so I may already have the updated block anyway).

Since I've already dropped $110 on a new Crimson Trace grip (it didn't have a box, so brand new -- SCORE!!!), I would imagine the Fire Dragon and Elite II should be next, unless there are any problems with them. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Accessory Parts for a carry M9*

I use a LaserMax LMS-1441 Guide Rod laser, Elite II extended mag release, and skeletonized hammer as well as Hogue panel style grips. I am on my second recoil spring, Wolff, and the mags I have are factory and those I have been given by the local USMC Reserve unit. They shoot at our range and I served in the USMC. The Beretta is a very servicable handgun and contrary to the "Seal Stories" which did apply to early generation units are very safe and have a long carry life. I shoot about 500 rounds a month or better on the average.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I keep hearing the best first mod is the Olhasso "D" spring. One of these days I gotta order one up!


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup, I'm already building my list of mods... :smt1099


----------

